# Great Australian Spelling Bee - Lovely Sikh Munda Contestant



## Ishna (Jul 7, 2015)

A new Australian television show - The Great Australian Spelling Bee - has a wonderful young contestant. His name is Tej, and he appears to be a very sweet munda, proudly sporting his patka on national television.  May he inspire and give solidarity to his young brothers and sisters in Sikhi around the nation.




 

http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/the-great-australian-spelling-bee/extra/season-1/meet-tej

He makes me smile.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 10, 2015)

So, when the show starts, I plan to put this on Facebook, and hopefully it'll get some shares, to help educate the public (kids in particular).  Feedback welcome, thank you.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 28, 2015)

Version 2 attached.

Show starts in Australia on Monday 3rd August.  Good luck, mate!

PS I hope Khalsa Kids don't mind me pinching their URL.  It seemed like the best site to attach to this particular post since the audience is parents and children.

PPS I'm kinda nervous about sharing this on Facebook because I don't want to attract teasing or bullying comments.  :S


----------



## Ishna (Aug 18, 2015)

Tej got so far in the competition and did really well all the way through!  His chardi kala attitude is contagious and his personality shone through on national television.  Go far in life little buddy, we're proud of you!


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 2, 2016)

I missed this entirely. Is it on YouTube? And be warned, I will post it in Facebook. _* Let the *_<strike> _*freakin oops, *_</strike>_* bullies beware.  *_

OK, live and learn. html code doesn't seem to work, unless I've just forgotten how to do it.


----------

